# feel like husband has never supported me /backed me up from my mother in law?



## savie1979 (Mar 3, 2012)

hi im so upset and unfortunately i dont think my husband understands this .

my mother inlaw is very controlling lady , likes to tell us how to save money , how to do everything really ! 

what happened recently is shes phnoning my kids up asking if they have homework and if theyve done it yet? this is after school ... shes organising tutoring through her other daughter in law and son . shes ph few times throughout the week,, 

ive told my husband how this makes me feel incapable of looking after my kids , and that shes trying to control our kids as well i know i should have but he just tells me constantly that this isnt the case , shes only helping.

she likes the fact she has control over our house as she went colatarel and now a buisness which my husband borrowed money to buy... just control all over..

he reckons in anger that everyday there is an issue with his mum that he has to deal with that i whinge about, which i dont believe him , i told him maybe if he would listen i woukldnt need to bring it up .

what to do i feel like he doesnt support me in regards to his mum..makes me feel like im overeacting all the time, its upsetting .

what do u think please help me?


----------

